# VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday...



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Needs more pink.

























_Quote, originally posted by *VWoA* »_HERNDON, VA—Volkswagen of America, Inc. helped Mattel celebrate Barbie® doll’s 50th Birthday by transforming a New Beetle convertible into the ultimate Barbie® dream car. The life-size pink Malibu Barbie™ New Beetle convertible made its debut at Barbie® doll’s Malibu Dream House® exclusive birthday celebration. Customization artists ABD Racing Werks, Katzkin Leather and Interiors and FoamMolders fully transformed the iconic New Beetle convertible into the perfect Barbie® ride.
“We are extremely proud to partner with Mattel and create a customized New Beetle convertible to celebrate Barbie’s landmark birthday,” said Laura Soave, General Manager of Marketing, Volkswagen of America, Inc. “Like the New Beetle, Barbie has made a remarkable impact on pop culture history, and still remains a cultural icon today.”
From top to bottom and interior to exterior, Barbie® doll’s New Beetle convertible has left no detail unfinished. From the white custom leather interior and convertible top to the hand stitched floor mats and pink quilted leather lined door pockets and arm rests, even the dipstick is painted to resemble her favorite lipstick. The New Beetle convertible is equipped with a motorized vanity in the trunk and plenty of rhinestone accents and vanity mirrors. Over five shades of paint were mixed together to create the perfect pink color for Barbie® doll’s car.
The customized pink New Beetle convertible was prominently on display as the pink carpet was rolled out for the Barbie® celebration at her real-life Malibu Dream House®. Barbie® doll’s house is a 3,500-square-foot home in Malibu, CA, decorated by famed “Happy Chic” interior designer Jonathan Adler. The Barbie® birthday festivities were complete with 1,800 pairs of Barbie® sunglasses, 3,500 pairs of tiny shoes, 3,500 mini handbags and numerous Hollywood celebrity guests.
Last year, Volkswagen celebrated the 10th anniversary of the introduction of the New Beetle convertible. With its distinct shape, the iconic New Beetle convertible is one of the most recognized models in the world.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

Classic!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

"I love Barbie...that bitch has EVERYTHING!" <== Paris Hilton


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (mr_e1974)*

Heidi Klum is Barbie?


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Fastvolks)*

wow, it looks like it's 2.5 in a beetle. It might even be the 170 version.


----------



## snkbyt427 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (mrgreek2002)*

i love it. all that custom interior work and special paint and they go and ruin the front bumper by mounting a front plate holder.


----------



## mikey_o (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (snkbyt427)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snkbyt427* »_i love it. all that custom interior work and special paint and they go and ruin the front bumper by mounting a front plate holder.









My exact thoughts







Now they know how so many of us feel about having ruined bumpers by half-wits who drill into them for that stupid bracket (especially considering my state doesn't have a front plate).



_Modified by mikey_o at 8:53 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (mikey_o)*


_Quote »__Last year, Volkswagen celebrated the 10th anniversary of the introduction of the New Beetle convertible. With its distinct shape, the iconic New Beetle convertible is one of the most recognized models in the world_.

2008-10 = 1998
The New Beetle Convertible did not come out in 1998.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Veedubgti)*

I'd hit it.....Heidi Klum that is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

Ok, so I would never drive it, but you have to admit that is the least offensive shade of pink ever on an automobile.
Sure beats those Mary Kay cadillacs.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (NeoAtreides)*











_Modified by Shinex1 at 1:27 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Shinex1)*

I happen to think Lucky's pink Cabriolet would have suited the barbie house just fine.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

If they want to drive it on the street it has to have the front plate. It's probably going to be used as a promo car at some level, and when you're a big company trying to get attention, you can't get away with cheating on stuff like that.
The white wheels are interesting, although what were they thinking with that ugly trunk liner? And WHAT is that they've stuffed in there, anyway? The seat inserts are ugly too. Ugh.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Buran)*

not all states require front plates ... and if you register a car in one of those states you don't need a front plate even if you drive into a state that requires it.


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_not all states require front plates ... and if you register a car in one of those states you don't need a front plate even if you drive into a state that requires it.

Barbie's dream home is in Malibu, (geeze, didn't you read the story!







)I am pretty sure California requires a front plate. At least they did when I lived there, otherwise those tickets were total BS!


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (1979GTI16V)*

I think I speak for the vast majority of NB owners in saying...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_ And WHAT is that they've stuffed in there, anyway? The seat inserts are ugly too. Ugh.

It's a makeup case to cover up the scars from plastic surgery.







I don't know if wind is bad for makeup.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*

WOW, thanks for the ground breaking news Vortex....


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

Cheers for the decent job on the Barbie edition. The diamond stitching is a nice touch of old school. Albeit it's very pink, it's the barbie car so I can respect that. Atleast it's not over done and sick, it's just right. After all it's not an Etienne Aigner cabriolet with a metal horseshoe to brand the middle of your back on a hot day and they sold how many of those?

It just needs the finishing touch... a naked barbie jammed onto the rearview mirror imo.










_Modified by SixtyEight at 6:49 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (SixtyEight)*

Interesting VW. Now bring us the Scirocco!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clarkent5477 (Feb 13, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Why waste time on this when we could have a Scirocco or a Polo... <sigh> They just don't get it do they?


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (clarkent5477)*

as a result of this, barbie stock just went up 12.7 points/%








and VW fell


----------



## JoelFSchultz (May 8, 2004)

If I had a shallow/phony GF I'd buy her one...now they have the car for Legally Blonde 3.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

Shoot me!


----------



## cipe (Jun 12, 2006)

id **** barbie in that thing


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

So does the "_Ken_" doll get a "Thing"?


----------



## boostedegg (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (TrueValue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrueValue* »_So does the "_Ken_" doll get a "Thing"?

Lmao.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (clarkent5477)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarkent5477* »_Are you kidding me? Why waste time on this when we could have a Scirocco or a Polo... <sigh> They just don't get it do they?

Isn't it obvious that this is not a production car?
There's a world of difference in painting an already produced car pink/stuffing in leather/adding rhinestones and federalizing a car for U.S. importation.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

I think that they did a great job. And will get some press out if it. I like the white wheels, and especially the pictures on the dash. The make-up in the trunk is funny. Maybe there will be a new show "Primp my ride".


----------



## erica1234 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

I just threw up a bit in my mouth








and NeoAtreides, I don't really think wind really does any harm to makeup. I guess it all depends on how fast barbie drives with the top down


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (erica1234)*

Please... Apply liberally... thank you.


----------



## VWGTIxxx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

thats scary...


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (VWGTIxxx)*

lower it


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (VgtiR)*

VW spends money on stuff like this but they don't spend money to bring this up a little.


----------



## 1966VW (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_VW spends money on stuff like this but they don't spend money to bring this up a little.









I hear ya. I don't like it.
I thought VW's record was going up the last couple of years


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (1966VW)*

That's two to three warranty repairs per vehicle, and we know these are usually not real problems, but bad gas caps and sensors. I think that's pretty reasonable. In the seventeen VWs I've had since 1998, I think I averaged one or two warranty repairs per vehicle (20-30,000 miles per car), never more than three, and only one disabled the car, but it was an easy swap-out part.
What I find particularly interesting is that they never give any statistical validation. "Based on number scores and not necessarily on statistical significance". Well, without statistical significance it's hard to judge.



_Modified by NeoAtreides at 10:22 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (NeoAtreides)*

That JDP "study" may say 2009, but a lot of cars' ratings aren't updated for years, either, so they simply go by old numbers. VW has definitely improved. (Not that their dependability ratings weren't grossly blown out of proportion in the first place).


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (fortysomething)*

I, on the other hand, have had a lot of little issue with my 2000 beetle. Most of the issues happened after the 24K warranty expired. My driver's door still has a hard time deciding if it is locked or not. 
My company took a 98 beetle and have done at least two frame off repaints to show off our variable color pigments. I think the sticker on the beetle was around $17K and each paint job was around $20K. Car has only been driven in and out of trade shows. Probably what will happen to this one! For Barbie, I would have gone a brighter pink, like the interior.
For my girls, I got the barbie beetle in cyber green to match mine. Wonder where that is????? I lkied the comment about the naked barie stuck to the rearview mirror. Reminds me of the comment about the man realizing his ultimate dream of being surrounding by naked women. Only problem is that they are all plastic and 10 inches tall. once barbie comes home, does she ever have clothes on?

_Modified by kjclow at 3:21 PM 4-2-2009_


_Modified by kjclow at 3:22 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_I, on the other hand, have had a lot of little issue with my 2000 beetle. Most of the issues happened after the 24K warranty expired. My driver's door still has a hard time deciding if it is locked or not. 
_Modified by kjclow at 3:21 PM 4-2-2009_

_Modified by kjclow at 3:22 PM 4-2-2009_

True, I was thinking of more recent vehicles. There's a definite line in the sand between the quality some 2002 and all 2003 and up models and everything before them. The only recent sore spot is the Passat, especially the 3.6, in recent memory, but I never owned one of those. My problem free 02, 03, and 04 cars made up for my 1999 and 2000 model cars.


----------



## ALPINE6SPD (Mar 28, 2009)

What a surprise its automatic


----------

